# square outside corners



## Afish (Jan 30, 2021)

Im trying to get square outside corners in aspire (9.514). See attached pic. Red arrow is pointing to my problem. I want to get that as a square corner. I have tried all types of things and cannot get it. The inside corners are great just the way I want it. Any ideas on how to achieve this?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

V-bit will do it. 

Edit: Never mind, just now looked at the image. You can do that with a straight bit but you'll lose the slope.

David


----------



## Afish (Jan 30, 2021)

That was with a v-bit and v-carve tool path in Aspire. It gives me the square (inside corners) but not the outside. Tried different size/angle vbits with different spacing between the two vectors. Same result each time.


----------



## Afish (Jan 30, 2021)

here is a screen shot with toolpath


----------



## Afish (Jan 30, 2021)

Sorry, need the slope on both inside and outside.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I have never used this approach but in vcarve and I would presume that aspire has what is call a gadget call a dog bone I t is used for square corners look it up on on vectric


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Like this ?


----------



## Afish (Jan 30, 2021)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> Like this ?
> View attachment 398423


Not exactly but as that is probably the nicest MDF raised panel door I have seen. Would you mind sharing the particulars (bits, toolpaths) The one Im working on wasnt my design and truthfully I hated it even before I ran into trouble with it and now I hate it even more. I did manage to get it to work finally by doing a combination of v-carve for the outer pass and then 4 profile passes for the inner with a pocket tool path to clean out in-between the V and the profile.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

These are made on a Ritter. Check for videos online 

Ritter mdf raised panel


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

You need to add a couple of vectors and a couple of toolpaths. See my attachments


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> See my attachments


Hey Mike - your attachments go to a Hitachi Manuals subforum.

David


----------



## Afish (Jan 30, 2021)

MEBCWD said:


> You need to add a couple of vectors and a couple of toolpaths. See my attachments
> 
> 
> View attachment 398428
> ...


Thanks Mike.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

Mike's idea should work, making 2 more rectangles to further define the profiles. 

another option; on the profile toolpath, go down to profile options "ramps/leads/order/start at/corner", select corner. in that window you can select square inside corners and square outside corners for that profile.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

TimPa said:


> another option; on the profile toolpath, go down to profile options "ramps/leads/order/start at/corner", select corner. in that window you can select square inside corners and square outside corners for that profile.


Using this way you will still need to create the 2 vectors for the pocket toolpath to clear the waste material between the chamfers(profile toolpath). You can do away with the V-Carve toolpath.


----------



## Afish (Jan 30, 2021)

Yes, however without the V-carve tool path the inside corner still has a small projection when using even a .25 flat bottom clearance bit. Its not bad and a sharp chisel will clean it right off I'm sure. Having a v-carve tool path cleans out that little bit but takes more machine time so its 6 of one half dozen scenario. Thanks again for everyone's input I had given myself a pretty good headache Friday trying to get what I wanted.


----------



## Rob Bragg (Feb 7, 2017)

Afish said:


> here is a screen shot with toolpath


Rather than a rectangle I think you have to do 4 independent lines.


----------



## Afish (Jan 30, 2021)

rectangle works, if you select square corners but 4 independent lines works too. I did both but the rectangle is faster to draw.


----------



## Rob Bragg (Feb 7, 2017)

Afish said:


> rectangle works, if you select square corners but 4 independent lines works too. I did both but the rectangle is faster to draw.


I just ran a test in V Carve and if you do a V carve and not a pocket it will square the corners inside and outside.


----------



## Afish (Jan 30, 2021)

Can you post a screen shot of the tool path. When I did a V-carve tool path it would give me square inside and rounded outside corners no matter what.


----------



## Rob Bragg (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Rob Bragg (Feb 7, 2017)

*MEBCWD has the right idea! Very good!*


----------



## johnjory (Sep 19, 2013)

Afish said:


> Im trying to get square outside corners in aspire (9.514). See attached pic. Red arrow is pointing to my problem. I want to get that as a square corner. I have tried all types of things and cannot get it. The inside corners are great just the way I want it. Any ideas on how to achieve this?


Lee Valley used to make a corner chisel unit that could do just that. At the moment you have to carefully chisel out the corner. Alternatively wait for the tool to be made again by smartboxmaker. com Go to that web site supposedly he will have the tool available soon. He promised it over a year ago and it is late. Andrew Crawford makes mainly side mount hinges and locks for real high quality boxes. The hinges are truly the best. If he has the corner chisel available again it will be a good one. Good luck


----------



## Afish (Jan 30, 2021)

Thats the problem, it gives you square corners at the top but the outside corner at the bottom of the cut has a radius which I didnt want. If you click on my photo in the first post you will see the issue is the same as you posted.


----------



## johnjory (Sep 19, 2013)

Afish said:


> Thats the problem, it gives you square corners at the top but the outside corner at the bottom of the cut has a radius which I didnt want. If you click on my photo in the first post you will see the issue is the same as you posted.


The tool I suggested is designed for trimming veneers and other shallow cuts so decorative material can be inserted as a border. If you are talking about deep recesses you do need a different tool. Such as a saw or a bull nose plane to clean it up. Alternatively, make the frame out of 4 pieces and glue them together. All router bits create a curved ending point. It is the nature of the tool.


----------

